# Chris Broderick Lessons



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Mar 8, 2007)

So, I was surfin' the net and came across this. http://chrisbroderick.com/html/lessons.htm
I think it would be awesome to get lessons from him, and the price really isn't too bad, but would doing it over the internet be as effective as in person?


----------



## lordofthesewers (Mar 9, 2007)

yes, I am doing it with Steve Smyth. Awesome teacher and player, hell nevermore is my fav band ever. www.stevesmyth.com
ok, i'm done bragging about that i take lessons from Steve,
with decent webcam, decent connection and microphone it is almost real life. I use headphones so there is no echo, it is basically like real life, without being there in person. The delay is very very small, and you can always decrease your webcam's quality a tad to increase performance.
the price with Chris (awesome player too) is the same with Steve. Steve charges 50/hour, chris 25/half hour, and during the lessons believe me time flies by really quick if you review the shit you previously learned with the instructor, so either talk chris into doing one hour long lessons or get lessons from Steve. 
hope this helps,
paul


----------



## Scott (Mar 9, 2007)

Dave Weiner does internet lessons as well.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 9, 2007)

I want to get lessons from Chris but I need to get myself up to speed first since I'm lacking quite a bit.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Mar 9, 2007)

I am pretty beginner to. I have been playing for about 5 years, 7 for about 6 months, and I feel like I suck. I mean, I can play alright if I sit down and learn the tabs, but I don't knows notes, chords, scales. It gets really frustrating because I feel like unless I learn that stuff I will never improve, which is probably true.


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2007)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> I am pretty beginner to. I have been playing for about 5 years, 7 for about 6 months, and I feel like I suck. I mean, I can play alright if I sit down and learn the tabs, but I don't knows notes, chords, scales. It gets really frustrating because I feel like unless I learn that stuff I will never improve, which is probably true.



I'm in the same boat as you, dude.


----------



## noodles (Mar 9, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> I want to get lessons from Chris but I need to get myself up to speed first since I'm lacking quite a bit.



I disagree with this line of thinking. I thought this for a long time, and when I finally did go back and take lessons, it was almost like starting over. I had so many bad habits and efficient ways of doing things, and it was a large task to go back and relearn things like right hand technique and how to properly hold a pick. 

I would recommend sooner rather than later as the time to seek professional instruction. The real question to ask yourself is, "Do I have the time to dedicate to a structured practice regimen?"


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> I disagree with this line of thinking. I thought this for a long time, and when I finally did go back and take lessons, it was almost like starting over. I had so many bad habits and efficient ways of doing things, and it was a large task to go back and relearn things like right hand technique and how to properly hold a pick.
> 
> I would recommend sooner rather than later as the time to seek professional instruction. The real question to ask yourself is, "Do I have the time to dedicate to a structured practice regimen?"



Agree with everything here. Excellent advice.

It's at your formative/intermediate stages that an experienced instructor will be most valuable. Chris looks like he'd be an excellent teacher, given his reputation, and going by the posts on his message board, he seems like a nice guy.


----------



## noodles (Mar 9, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Chris looks like he'd be an excellent teacher, given his reputation, and going by the posts on his message board, he seems like a nice guy.



Having met him, he is a hell of a nice guy. Having watched him up close, his technique is perfect. He is a walking textbook, and extremely versatile in a broad array of styles. If I was looking for someone to give me online lessons, he would be at the top of the list.


----------

